
Meteor dropped the ball with Galaxy - vladaionescu
http://blog.andreipolmolea.com/meteor-dropped-the-ball-with-galaxy/
======
jchesters
I think maybe not so much, reading the original blog post announcing Galaxy:

"What about a free option? We've always offered free hosting to every Meteor
developer through our meteor deploy feature. It's never going away. Now that
we've had a chance to shake out key parts of Galaxy's technology stack with
large production apps, we're ready to transition that free meteor deploy
service to Galaxy. We've already started on that work, so that every developer
can use Galaxy free of charge for simple apps, or purchase smaller plans for
projects that aren't a fit for a full commercial plan."

